# Turkey Fight Video



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

View a video of several turkeys fighting, with two toms neck-wrestling for 20 minutes. One of the toms finally gave up and ran off.

I took this video on April 4, 2008 in Burnsville, MN, near the MN Valley NWR. It is not great - but it is interesting.






God bless,

T.R. Michels


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Thats some good footage it looks like that one struting had a double beard. LOts of good birds.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would have to agree he does have a doulbe beard!


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

TAKE A SHOT!! :sniper:

TAKE A SHOT!! :sniper:

Which one to shoot???? GOOD birds and good footage!! It looks like a winner during deer and turkey seasons!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

thats awesome, I cannot wait to shoot one this weekend with the mathews!


----------

